# Training For Grow Muscle?



## stacking (May 10, 2006)

greetings, friends please this routine is good me for the growth in 3 months, I train 3 times per week:  
Dia1 General Chest, back, calf   
Chest:  
- Pres superior 3 sets 8  
- Lying Pres 4/8   
- Openings mancuerda 3/10  
Back   
- Dominated 3/8   
- Tug Tracero 4/8   
- Number 4/8   
Calf   
- Pres 4/8   
- I weigh free with my own weight corporal 3 sets to the failure like Arnold  
Day 2   
General Deltoids, biceps, Triceps,  
Deltoids   
- Pres Tracero 3/8,  
- Pres Ahead 4/8  
- Mancuerda open bird 3/10  
- Mancuerda frontal 3/8  
Biceps  
- In the superior pres 3/8   
- Normal Curl in EZ 3/10  
- Mancuerda 3 / failure   
Triceps   
- Tug in the calves 3/8  
- Pres lying frances 4/8  
- Pres foot frances 3/10   
 Day 3   
General Legs and Abdominal   
- Military Sentadilla 4/8  
- Sat down Pres 4/10   
- Key extenciones 3/10  
- Femoral 4/10   
- Calf 4/8 in the press.  
This routine is good me to grow with a good feeding.  
thank you


----------

